# DELMARVA Summer Slam 7/26



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sunday, July 26, 2015 Fresh Designs TKE [SQC | IQC]

MECA Events



IASCA 3X and MECA 3X event all in one location.
I expect to see MANY of you there, Doug at Fresh Designs is a great host and the location is an easy in and out.
Here is his info for questions
Fresh Designs Inc -


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hmmm, may go check this one out


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for Sunday!!


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, I'm in. see you there chefhow!


----------

